# Wine Storage Crate



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The girls on Facebook have been going crazy over the crates someone found. They are actually made in the USA.

I decided to make a wine storage crate for my step daughter for her upcoming birthday out of one of them. I finished it today and she is coming into town tomorrow.

I found them at my local Walmart. I see Home Depot sells them also. The good part is I don't have to build them, just modify and go.

Not fine furniture. Just a crate.
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice up-cycling, Mike...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great recycling Mike.


----------



## Jakexp (Apr 26, 2013)

4 bottles of wine and 4 glasses. Perfect!


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

That is just very clever and nice Work.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now that you've developed a prototype ...
Wouldn't it be actually cheaper to make the crates yourself? Can't be more than $ 4 - $5 worth of SPF 1 x 4 in there, plus your mods. Plonk and glasses extra of course!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Now that you've developed a prototype ...
> Wouldn't it be actually cheaper to make the crates yourself? Can't be more than $ 4 - $5 worth of SPF 1 x 4 in there, plus your mods. Plonk and glasses extra of course!


This is just a temporary diversion. I have cabinets to build.


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

pretty cool idea! I like to refurbish old things as well. I most of the time can't think of what to do with it!! lol


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Jakexp said:


> 4 bottles of wine and 4 glasses. Perfect!


And, if you have more than four people, one can just drink out of the bottle.

Actually, it looks like you could get at least six glasses in there. Nice job either way.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> Actually, it looks like you could get at least six glasses in there. Nice job either way.


Ha ha, but I only have four!


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks good, like what you did with the crates making the coffee table also.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Salty Dawg said:


> Looks good, like what you did with the crates making the coffee table also.


Thank you.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm imagining myself building this one someday! You did an awesome job! Beautiful work.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

beautiful job! looks great!


----------

